# Headphone repair service in U.S.?



## rrichard63 (Dec 14, 2018)

Does anyone in the U.S. have any experience with www.headphonesrepair.com? Their website makes them appear very professional and well-organized. Or another place that can reliably repair headphones?

My AKG K701's have decided not to produce any sound on the right side. This is probably a very simple cable replacement and/or solder joint issue. I'd do it myself except that the instructions on YouTube for taking this model apart don't work for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 14, 2018)

Are you sure you can't do it yourself? I just watched :20 of a YouTube video (because I was curious whether they're the same as the K240Ms I've repaired - they're not) and it looks like sticking a couple of pens in the holes and twisting the thing counterclockwise is all it takes to get them apart.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 14, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> ... it looks like sticking a couple of pens in the holes and twisting the thing counterclockwise is all it takes to get them apart.


That's the easy part. The video goes on to show that you remove two screws from the white plastic piece underneath the round mesh. Then it shows the white plastic piece being lifted off with no effort at all. Not. At least not on my phones.

Thanks.


----------



## Ironwood Studio (Dec 14, 2018)

I fixit is your best bet

https://www.ifixit.com/Store?gclid=...DpDuoT7nyqtg5qcg4UmzpZWAg7mFo9isaAjVxEALw_wcB


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 14, 2018)

Have you checked this site?

https://pro.harman.com/service_centers

Might be a good start.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 14, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Have you checked this site?
> 
> https://pro.harman.com/service_centers
> 
> Might be a good start.


Thanks. I had forgotten that AKG is distributed by Harman. In any event, that page says "no results were found" for AKG service.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 14, 2018)

I put in my location, then left the other slot blank (per their suggestion if no results showed-up), and it then turned-up numerous places in my area that included AKG in the list of brands that they handled.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 15, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> I put in my location, then left the other slot blank (per their suggestion if no results showed-up), and it then turned-up numerous places in my area that included AKG in the list of brands that they handled.


That didn't work for me. But I haven't yet clicked through to the websites of the places that have website links to see if any have a longer list of brands there than in Harman's directory.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> That's the easy part. The video goes on to show that you remove two screws from the white plastic piece underneath the round mesh. Then it shows the white plastic piece being lifted off with no effort at all. Not. At least not on my phones.
> 
> Thanks.



This is the video I saw, and you can see that the white part is just held on by friction. It may require a little force, but... well, if they were my headphones I'd pry the silly thing off myself.

The worst that can happen is that you break the tabs on the white thing - and frankly it looks like you'd have to try really hard to do that - in which case you put it back with some hot melt glue.

You can do it!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

One more thought: the headphone side of those things is sealed. I'd see whether the problem isn't on the plug side.

And the way you do that is by inserting the plug partway to find out whether the sound migrates.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 20, 2019)

I ended up sending the phones to http://www.headphonerepairs.com (www.headphonerepairs.com). They are very well organized, very prompt, and reasonably priced. My headphones are working fine now. I would give them an enthusiastic recommendation for folks living in the U.S. -- if I were positive that they didn't do more than was necessary and charge more than they needed to.

The problem was no sound from one speaker. Generally this means an open circuit, either in the cable or in the connection between the cable and the speaker. But they said I needed a new speaker. I have no way of knowing whether that's really the case. It's easy to grasp that a worn or damaged speaker would sound distorted, but less easy to understand it going silent.

The total cost, including the part and postage both ways, was $80. That's a very fair price if the speaker really did need to be replaced. But if all I really needed was to repair a solder joint, it's a little pricey.


----------

